# HVAC Depth - What not to study



## mechgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in MERM chapter 29 right now, and wondering if I should be skipping some of these time consuming thermal systems chapters. Can anyone tell me what I should skip if selecting HVAC as my depth?

Thanks.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

I wouldn't skip any of those chapters. You may see a question on those systems during the AM portion of the test.

That said, don't kill yourself over those chapters. Just be familiar with them.

I went through each chapter of the MERM, from about chapter 14 to chapter 60 or so and then did the Engineering Econ chapter which I think is past 60 if I remember correctly.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sschell (Feb 15, 2010)

^ I agree!

I would't skip any MERM chapters except for the last few (control systems, plant engineering, econ, and ethics). I would do those as well if you have time (in that order).

MERM is basically your AM test, and some stuff that will help on the PM, I would suggest having a couple extra references specific to your depth.


----------



## mr_man (Feb 15, 2010)

I find your lack of engineering laziness disappointing mechgirl.

A real PE never backs down!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 15, 2010)

mr_man said:


> I find your lack of engineering laziness disappointing mechgirl.
> A real PE never backs down!


Actually, lack of engineering laziness would be a good thing.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> mr_man said:
> 
> 
> > I find your lack of engineering laziness disappointing mechgirl.
> ...


Touche!


----------



## Sschell (Feb 15, 2010)

T or D?


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> T or D?


Definitely T, that was a good catch. Maybe a D for Mr_man however...


----------



## mechgirl (Feb 15, 2010)

"Be familiar with" meaning just reading the chapters, or should I be working all the problems in the practice problems book as well? I have been working the problems for each chapter, but with 2 months to go, I want to wisely divide my time.


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 15, 2010)

I would do the problems, but don't spend alot of time killing yourself over them. Try them out, if you don't get them right then look at the solution to grasp the concept. That was good enough for me.

The most important thing about the exam is knowing where to find information in your references....that's why I wouldn't blindly skip these chapters. It's good to have an all around familiarity with the majority of the MERM.


----------



## Sschell (Feb 15, 2010)

once again, I agree W/ mechguy.

The most important part of preparing for the test is to know how to approach a problem, this is why doing as many of them as possible is crucial. A major part of this is knowing which information is superfluous, they will give you information that does not pertain to the problem, and it takes some dicipline to ignore it.

The second most important thing (and it is a very close second) is knowing your references. The faster you can locate the equation you need, the better. I recommend tabbing, the shaggy method seems very effective to me (although I did not use it myself).


----------



## mr_man (Feb 16, 2010)

You people have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2010)

Is mr_man:

A: Another veteran alter-ego to spark arguments,

B: The Nth coming of T_mck,

C: An actual PPI shill, or

D: Just a regular idiot?


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 16, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Is mr_man:
> A: Another veteran alter-ego to spark arguments,
> 
> B: The Nth coming of T_mck,
> ...


I'm 50/50 on this one ...it's either A or D I think!


----------

